

Do you need a way to manage and register domain names for customers? - shane_burkhart

I am making a service that allows non-tech businesses to easily create websites, and I find that the hardest part of the process for them is registering and setting up domain names.<p>Is there any interest in some kind of API to manage domain names that are on the customer&#x27;s account?  So maybe it uses OAuth to authenticate the user and then a token to make calls to the API on behalf of the customer.  This would eliminate a significant amount of difficulty on the customer side.
======
jaredsohn
Some registrars such as Badger have APIs that should let you do this.
([http://badger.github.io/account/](http://badger.github.io/account/)).

Edit: They allow creating an account and using it programmatically; not sure
about the oauth aspect, though.

~~~
shane_burkhart
Thanks I'll look into it.

------
davyjones
gandi.net offers an API to process domain related stuff. It also offers the
ability to manage domains as an authorized user while the owner is some other
entity.

